# How do I clean a convertible roof??



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Dont know if this is the right section, but I got a Smart convertible to do on thursday this week. Never donea convertible roof, so what do I do with it?? The customer has an AG cleaning kit I will use, obviously I can readthe instructions, but can I still foam the roof etc?? Is there anything I shouldnt do??

Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Avoid foaming the roof.

I clean using APC 10:1, and a soft bristle brush. Rinse, then Wet Vac. Then apply Aerospace 301 Protectant. :thumb:

The AG kit is very good stuff though.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Avoid foaming the roof.
> 
> I clean using APC 10:1, and a soft bristle brush. Rinse, then Wet Vac. Then apply Aerospace *301* Protectant. :thumb:
> 
> The AG kit is very good stuff though.


He actually means '303' if you wanted to buy it. 

Just make sure what ever you use to rinse it until NOTHING comes out from the nap :thumb:


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

As mentioned above...but in detail:

Vacuum the roof, to clean all excess dirt, with a brush device. Dont use the plastic tool, otherwise you'll mark the vinyl.
Hose the roof down, dont use a PW!! 
Either use APC or 303 do a Fabric/Vinyl cleaner, spray on (split the roof into 1/4's) and using a soft brush or course sponge (like the one found in AG's kit) rub in lines, not in circular motions. 
When you've finished cleaning the roof, completley rinse the roof down until no more suds remain.
Using a drying towel, pat the roof until dry.
Using 303 Protectant, spray onto the roof, again easier if split into quarters, don't worry about overlapping. Wait to dry.
You may get some overspray onto the bodywork/windows....try to wipe this down emmidiently, as when 303 dry's it's a right ar*e to remove, especially on the windows.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Got some 303 in the garage, thanks for the tips guys, will take some pics and do a write up when done.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

make sure it 303 fabric guard your putting on the roof and not 303 aerospace protectant.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

paddy328 said:


> make sure it 303 fabric guard your putting on the roof and not 303 aerospace protectant.


Ahh, will need to buy some of "that" then, thanks that could have been messy I guess!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought i had better say something, just in case.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Personally I like the AG Kit as it is easy to use and offers good protection IME>

A coupel of tips though - gently vacuum the roof first and avoid using too much of the Cleaner as it does take a while to fully rinse out.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

chris'svr6 said:


> As mentioned above...but in detail:
> 
> Vacuum the roof, to clean all excess dirt, with a brush device. Dont use the plastic tool, otherwise you'll mark the vinyl.
> Hose the roof down, dont use a PW!!
> ...


In this process do you use a wet vacuum tu suck the water or drying towel is enough? Thanks


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

The suds of the apc is what cleans the fabric so the more you work it the more you will remove, dont let it dry apply some water from time to time. Replace the 303 fabric seal with gtechniq I1 fabric guard, and use the lot on the roof and let it dry undercover without water for 24hrs if possible, then watch the water beading


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I used Renovo Ultraproofer on a Ferrari at the weekend, have to say that with lots of anecdotal evidence and having seen the results the Ultraproofer acheives having done the car over a year ago, this is the stuff. Can't say many customers have said they are delighted with the AG product.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Are we dealing with a vinyl roof or fabric ?

Would you use Gtechniq L1 on vinyl or 303 on mohair / fabric !

I alway's foam my ( vinyl ) roof and dry with a towel and have just ( last half hour ) coated it with Autoglym Tyre Dressing !!!!!

Seem's much darker now than it ever did with 303 or renovo !!


----------

